# Favourite new skincare discovery in 2005?



## jessica9 (Dec 21, 2005)

thought the thread for makeup was a good idea and was interested to see what you y'all's favorites were this year!

mine is definately dhc's deep cleansing oil!


----------



## spice7 (Dec 21, 2005)

ACV!! So happy that I tried it out, and it is so great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Dec 21, 2005)

*Skin Care*

*+DHC Deep Cleansing Oil perfect!!*

*+Shiseido Perfect cleanser for eye and lips!!*

*+AVC toner easy,..cheap and wondeful bright!!*

*+Origins Cheks and Balance cleansing face!*

*+Emu Oil*

*Body Care*

*+Gommage Body Scrub by Clarins,..!!*

*+Body Lotion with White Tea Origins!!*

*+Apricote Body Oil for Massage from Korea!*

*+sabun sirih from Indonesia for internal cleanser!:icon_redf *


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 21, 2005)

DDF BP Gel with Tea Tree Oil

Neutrogena On The Spot Treatment (or something like that)

La Mer Moisturising Lotion

Eve Lom Cleanser


----------



## tashbash (Dec 21, 2005)

I think I already said this in another thread but definatley mine has to be Hydracomplete moisturizer from Estee Lauder. This is the best one that I have found for my skin. I love it!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 21, 2005)

ACV

Murad clearifying cleanser

Dermabutter!!!!

:icon_love


----------



## monniej (Dec 21, 2005)

must be murad clarifying cleanser and essential oil products (eo) body quenchers. i mix the quencher with any body lotion for amazingly soft skin even at the end of the day.


----------



## makeup girl (Dec 21, 2005)

what does dhc stand for???


----------



## Leony (Dec 21, 2005)

DHC stands for Daigaku Honyaku Center, means University Translation Center.

My fave skincare discovery for this year are:

Glycolic toner from cleansing research

Tea Tree oil

ACV toner

EL multi antioxydant lotion spf 15 for oily skin

Mario Badescu hand cream

That's all I can remember now, I will update more later.


----------



## Leony (Dec 21, 2005)

I want and I need that, where did you get it Suryani?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 22, 2005)

Garnier Clean &amp; Fresh Toner, at last a nice gentle one that didn't dry out my skin, TBS Tea Tree Oil Facial Wash again it didn't dry out my skin like other brands and TBS Vitamin E Moisture Cream. For the summer it was definately Baby Oil Gel to keep my legs glossy, and also my body bath glove and facial brush both from TBS!


----------



## audrey (Dec 22, 2005)

ACV toner

Aspirin Mask

And I would like to thank you ALL as I found out about these miracle products from you, ladies.


----------



## smilingface (Dec 22, 2005)

Camiella oil-I use this as a moisturizer at night and love it. It is the only thing that has gotten rid of that dry tight feeling I used to get in the winter.

ACv-Mix 1 tbsp acv in 1 cup warm water and used as a great hair clarifying treatment. Gets rid of all the buildup in my hair.

Shea butter-I use it on my legs in the winter. No more dry legs.


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 26, 2005)

This has been a tough year for my skin! I suffered most of this year with acne. I never had acne until I turned 24?? This year it just went crazy. Here's what cured me......

*** Doctor prescribed Differin. I cannot tell you how much this has made a difference.

-MD formualtions skincare. The Glycare is great.

-Kiehls Sodium PCA moisturizer

-Prescriptives Flawless Skin Foundation. Not skincare, but has really helped me maintain clear and radiant skin.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 26, 2005)

The Mint Julep mask, thanks to the ladies here at MuT!


----------



## qristeele (Dec 26, 2005)

I sooooo love my newly discovered HG.. :icon_love


Whitia Perfect Clear Oil Deep Cleanser (removes all traces of makeup without clogging my pores)

Whitia Cleansing Foam (just a little bit and it foams like a dream - works like Kose Cleanser)

Sunkiller Powder Milk SPF 50 PA+++ (it doubles as a makeup base too plus it keeps the oilies at bay, no sticky and greasy afterfeel)

Aloe Vera Gel (moisturizes my Combi skin without making it oily)
My skin's so much better now. Skintone is more even and my face is so smooth. :icon_love


----------



## littleliverbird (Dec 27, 2005)

It has to be La Prairie. My skin feels fab and i never thought i would switch from la mer until i tried this line on recommendation. LOVE IT! :clap :icon_chee

Other great finds have been:

Blisslabs 'steep clean.' This face mask is fab. Smells divine and stays moist on your skin instead of drying you up like a prune! Make smy skin feel gorgeous.

Dr Brandt microdermabrasion in a jar- This makes my skin feel super clean and fresh.

Liz Earle cleanse and polish- I have used eve lom's famous cleanser for years and love it. However, after reading many glowing reviews about this product i had to try it. I now prefer this to eve lom's cleanser and it works almost identical in that you work it into dry skin and remove it with a muslin cloth soaked into hot water. The best bit is that it costs a fraction of eve loms!


----------



## bunni (Dec 27, 2005)

Whats AVC ladies? Available in drugstores? thanks!!!

Mine: Nivea visage toner, with chamomile in it.

Clean and Clear sensitive skin facial foamin wash, really nice and cheap.

Morning glow spf 15 moisturizer by C&amp;C

Yves Rocher facial lotion mask

Aspirin as scrub

Vitamin C cream and Neutrogena cream are my night creams.


----------



## BiB36 (Dec 28, 2005)

Suki Nautural Skin Care - all of it! Especially the Lemon Grass Scrub

Even Healy

GM Collin Mild Cleansing Gel

Le Mer

Murad Cellular Serum


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 28, 2005)

This was the year of skin care for me. I started on a real skin care regimen. For the lonest time I used a gentle shea butter soap and Queen Helene scrub. I started using moisturizer daily! and sunscreen too! This year I tried a bunch of new different things, but finally settled on Mary Kay. I also really like Aubrey Organics line for oily skin, but I'm vain and I like the anti-aging line from Mary Kay.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Dec 28, 2005)

~Serious Skin care Glycolic Cleanser

~MD Forte Glycare II

~100% Pure Australian Emu Oil for moisturizer at night

~Serious Skin Glycolic cleanser in the AM

~Another round of Glycare a

~Moisturizer Lancome Bienfait Mutli-Vital SPF 30 Sunscreen

My face has never been better and the Acne scars are slowly disappearing!:clap


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am really loving just about evry product I have tried from the Apivita Aromatherapy Express Line. This express line comes in two single use packets for $4 or a box of 6 (12 applications) for $24. Sometimes I dont even use it as a mask but I dab a tiny bit on my face (except for the clay one) after my usual regime. Apivita also makes the Propoline Line which have great bath and body products. I might add them to the reviews soon. They can all be found at beautyhabit.com.

Here are a few of my favorites:

*Apivita Express - Aqua Plus Face Mask with Cucumber **Apivita Express - Eye Zone Mask with Ginkgo Biloba *

*Apivita Express - Whitening Face Mask with Fruit Acids *

*Apivita Express - Skin Food Face Mask with Honey *


----------



## crrista (Dec 28, 2005)

New favorites for me are *AHA Souffle*, *Cetaphil* cleanser, *Curel* lotion (use it on face and bod) and the *Olay Regenerist* microdermabrasion kit. These have all made a huge difference in my very dry skin and, best of all, they are affordable!


----------



## dot (Dec 29, 2005)

what's this AVC thing everyone is raving about?

For me it was a big skincare year. I am just finally figuring what's working for my skin.


Shu Cleansing Oils 
La Prairie 
Kanebo cleansing esp. sponge chief 
rediscovering Darphin oils and balms
But the biggest discovery was finding all the stuff that doesn't work for my skin! and how to listen to it.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 29, 2005)

boscia facial polish

mario badescu facial spray

biore shine control


----------



## katc0809 (Dec 29, 2005)

- DDF Silky C Serum (soften and improve my skin texture. I don't get any skin irritation after using this product even though I am sensitive to Vitamin C)

- Komenuka Bijin Cleansing Powder (daily cleansing product and its exfoliating feature definitely help me to brighten my dull skin tone. Love it!!)

- Fancl Mild Cleansing Oil (so convenient to use and it removes my waterproof makeup completely. Got to try it!)

- :icon_chee Zia Natural Moisturizer (for combination skin) and eye cream (I bought them in a natural food store. I like the texture of these products and the goods smell great!)


----------



## Kelly (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine has to be the Aloette Platinum Line. See my before and afters? 

View attachment 10893


View attachment 10894


View attachment 10895


Picture #1 was taken 11/*2003*

Picture #2 was taken 11/*2005*

Picture #3 was taken 12/*2005* (*only 3 weeks after using* ALOETTE products!)

Forgive the picture quality in 1 &amp; 2 I had to take a before digital of a family photo and crop and enlarge....but as you can see the puffyness and bags have gone way down. Not to mention it looks like my eyes had a LIFT!!!!! It was hard to explain and get people to believe me, until I did this before and afters, cuz there are sooooo many products out there - and since it's kinda gradual, you must have before and after pictures, cuz others notice before you do.

PM me if you'd like to try Aloette for yourself (please only serious inquiries). I will send out a catalog and samples (leave me your name and address, again only those who are serious and those who will use my name and ID # when ordering!!!! - or I don't get credit).



My name is: Kelly Witter (ID# 1717400)

-Kelly


----------



## snj (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah me 2. i have been using AVC without dilluting it with water. My skin can take it tho :icon_lol:


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 31, 2005)

So many great sounding products I want to try now!


----------



## shemainrainman (Dec 31, 2005)

Fancl Cleansing oil

Origins checks and balance cleanser

Origins Never a dull moment scrub

Cream de La Mer

Shiseido Anessa Perfect Smooth sunscreen SPF 50


----------



## missie (Jan 2, 2006)

For me it's been Elizabeth Grant and Liz Earle. Both ranges have only been available here in Australia for 3-4 months from our shopping channel TVSN and they are both equally as good ( but different!) to me!:icon_bigg

Liz Earle being more "natural" and smells that are divineeeeee....and the antiaging ( but fragrance free) qualities of Elizabeth Grant. I have a full set of both and change them about depending how I feel ....but I believe the Elizabeth Grant ones are making the visible difference and the Liz Earle ones are nurturing, great for the spirit and more maintenance orientated.


----------



## Milah (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah... what is AVC?

Mine are:

Olive oil as a cleanser.

Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle Anti-Blemish Cream

DDF Glycolic Toner 10%, but I use it aout every 2-3 days-not everyday.

Those are my best finds of 2005.


----------



## blaquepooky (Jan 4, 2006)

My favorite skincare finds of 2005 would have to be daily facial cloths, Murad's pomegranate scrub, Joey New York Two-in-One Moisturizer and Toner, Mario Badesku (sp?) Drying Cream, and finally Murad's Acne Spot Treatment.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 6, 2006)

Cetaphil lotion spf 15 and Bioderma Fluide spf 100 - such high spf and greasy as "normal" cream!:clap


----------



## prettymommy (Jan 7, 2006)

My favorite skincare finds: Origins science friction, comodynes make-up remover cloths and olay total effects serum


----------



## rowantree (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Kim, for clearing up that ACV/AVC toner confusion for me! Apple Cider Vinegar...you really put it on your face? I did a search because I didn't know what it was &amp; there is a toner/company out there with those initials (although I think it's AVC)...expensive!

I have no new skincare things to rave about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just finished trying Olay Regenerist Serum. I am almost done with the bottle and WHAT a disappointment! It did absolutely NOTHING. I am still faithful to RoC Age Diminishing lotion though, only because for some VERY odd reason, it took away all of the blackheads when absolutely nothing else would!

Congrats on your anniversary, Kim &amp; thanks again!


----------



## BabyPhatGoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

I LOVE proactiv!! Their entire skincare line. My face is really sensitive and i get breakouts easily. I havent seen anyhting but beautiful glowing skin since i tried it!!

For body care i love olay in shower moisturinse and olay quench body lotion!!! I need moisture in the winter!!!


----------



## dragueur (Jan 10, 2006)

acv and aztec healing clay mask....i luv this mask!


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never ever tried a DHC product. In fact I had samples of their stuff somehow and I gave them away to people, lol. NOw, I'm curious, but seriously, the idea of washing my face with OIL when I have bad acne just doesn't appeal to me.. can soemoen explain how it works and has anyone used them with acne?


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

Hrm... does it really get your face feeling clean? Or does it leave it oily?


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 13, 2006)

This year I tried and loved Weleda Skin Food. My skin is so dry and acne prone . It had done great for me.


----------



## dancar3 (Jan 16, 2006)

DHC gentle cleansing oil.....love this stuff! I never bothered to use the samples for the longest time either until one day I felt like doing something different and finally used it. It leaves your skin silky soft and since I have a few lines around the chin area and everything else was making it flakey, this area is softening and the lines are disappearing. Of course, for the past week I've also been using emu oil, super cop, exfol cream, and protect and restore cream that I know is another reason the lines are fading around the chin and eyes. These products will be my favorite skincare discovery for 2006.

*edited to add that my skin is extremely sensitive and is a bit on the oily side yet DHC doesn't leave my skin feeling oily at all.


----------



## rowantree (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a question about the DHC oil too. I've used the samples &amp; it's ok. Since it was just a sample, I didn't know how it would affect my skin long term (combination &amp; my t zone gets pretty slick). I did read Paula Begoun's review on their olive oil. She states that DHC's olive oil is no different than the olive oil you would buy at the grocery other than DHC charges more money. I don't always agree with some of her reviews, so I'm wondering what your opinions are.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 19, 2006)

Welda Skin Food

Bath and Body Works: wax on, wax off (true blue) [for dry hands]

Burts Bees Herbal Defense Ointment

Emu Oil

Estee Lauder sunless tanner for face


----------



## cowgirl at hear (Jan 21, 2006)

Pure Deming Intense Gel R-ALA, Pure Vitamin Therapy Creme and 30% Glycolic Peel! Found them in December and love it so much I am telling everyone! I even bought a bulk order to sell!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Leony (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi cowgirl at hear,

Welcome to MakeupTalk! Glad to have you here. We love having more Pure Deming product enthusiasts and are happy that you've joined!

You might not have been aware of the spam rules outlined in the registration section. It is considered "spamming" to promote other web sites with referral links. Chances are that you have overlooked this or did not fully understand it. NO big deal! I have edited your post so that it does not have the promotional link. We want you on board, but need to be sensitive to the spam issue. Kindly review our rules here

Once again, thank you for joining MakeupTalk. We look forward to your posts.

Sincerely,

Leony

P.S. You can post a promotional link in your signature. Just go to "edit my profile" and type it the way that you'd like the message to be displayed on your posts.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 22, 2006)

Geesh! I'm not really sure. I haven't really changed my regime. I'd say the one thing I couldn't live without, skincare wise, was Cetaphil.


----------



## rileygirl (Jan 22, 2006)

MD Forte cream III (30% glycolic). Leaves my skin soft and smooth and diminishes lines and freckles, too!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2006)

*MAC Cleanse Off Oil

*Dr.Brandt Poreless Cleanser

*Queen Helene Mint Masque

*Dr.Brandt Microdermabrasion In A Jar

*Serious Skin Care Glycolic Cleanser

*DDF 10% Glycolic Toner

*Olay Regenerist Syrum- love this stuff!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

My must haves are my ProActiv, ACV, and my face scrub brush; they are a must have for me.


----------



## nlee22 (Feb 11, 2006)

for me its :

*h20 makeup up cleanser (then use paula's choice facial cleanser after the make up cleanser).

*paula's choice BHA lotion a.m.)

*Paula's choice AHA gel (p.m.)

*paula's choice extra blemising cream (p.m.)

* h20 eye cream

*h20 moisturizer

*skinklinic spf30

I'm still looking for a good cleanser though for my combination skin. Any one has a good suggestion on a HG cleanser I would appreciate it.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Philosophys Microdelivery Peel

LOVE IT!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have heard quite a few people list Emu Oil in their regime. What is this?


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kim:

Thanks for the info.

I found a website that offers many Emu Oil Products. I have even found some emu oil foundation products offered by this site. However, I am leary of posting the website on this post since I think that is against MUT rules. I am not really sure how I tell you where I found these products. I would like to know where you purchase your emu oil. I am looking for something to use after I have done my glycolic peel.

P.S. I also read from this website that you should only be using Moleculary Distilled Emu Oil.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Did the doctor prescribe you with the differin gel or creme?


----------



## javariah (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think i have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, in that case then I ordered some from longviewfarms.com.

Kim, do you ever use this right after a peel?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree on the aspirin mask - my no.1 from last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryfitz24 (Feb 27, 2006)

Arbonne RE9 line and aspirin mask.


----------



## kanolet1 (Feb 27, 2006)

I started using Mario Bedescu Drying Cream &amp; MD Formulations face care line last year. LOVE them both.

Additional props to Bath &amp; Body Works Pure Simplicity skin care line. It's my MD Formulations backup.


----------



## rowantree (Feb 28, 2006)

I am really liking Patricia Wexler's No Injection Lip Plumper. I bought it at Bath &amp; Body Works. It doesn't make me look like Melanie Griffith and I've noticed that my lips look smoother even when I haven't been using it.


----------

